# Canadian soccer whistleblower rues lack of action



## outside! (Apr 9, 2020)

'People did wrong': Canadian soccer whistleblower rues lack of action
					

One year after coming forward about systemic abuse in Canadian soccer, former Irish international Ciara McCormack continues to fight for accountability




					www.theguardian.com
				




Between this and running the WWC on turf, they almost make USSF look good.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> 'People did wrong': Canadian soccer whistleblower rues lack of action
> 
> 
> One year after coming forward about systemic abuse in Canadian soccer, former Irish international Ciara McCormack continues to fight for accountability
> ...


Wow!!!


----------



## Golazo (Apr 9, 2020)

Unbelievable- it appears the 2011 Whitecaps coach is the same coach that became the OC Strikers DOC in late 2017


----------

